# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Pse PD do te jete fituesja e zgjedhjeve te vitit 2013?

## DYDRINAS

Pse PD do te jete fituesja e zgjedhjeve te vitit 2013?

Shqiperise i mungon alternativa politike e besueshme, qe do te bente te mundur rotacionin politik.

Po te ndiqet me vemendje e gjithe levizja opozitare, qe nga viti 2005 e ne vazhdim, lehtesisht do te vihet re se aty mungon alternativa. E gjithe perpjekja eshte perqendruar ne luften me çdo mjet kunder nje njeriu te vetem, qe quhet Sali Berisha dhe e gjitha kjo ne sherbim te egos se nje personi qe quhet Edi Rama.

Opozita shqiptare nga gjithe keto vite rrethrrotulluese, ka humbur me shume energji, se sa forca politike qe drejton vendin.

Po ti lexosh me vemendje qendrimet politike te opozites, do te veresh se ato nuk jane te qendrueshme, jane mendime te momentit dhe per rrjedhoje ajo qe thuhet sot ne turrin emocional, nuk mbahet mend me dhe pak me vone dilet me nje qendrim ndryshe.

Kreu i opozites Rama provoi ne fillim qe te binde shqiptaret me rrugen e tij te te qenit "qytetar" dhe jo politikan, per te kaluar me pas ne teorine "as majtas e as djathtas", per te vazhduar me tej me qendrime radikale te denja per persona dhe per grupime te rruges etj etj.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Opozita shqiptare nga gjithe keto vite rrethrrotulluese, ka humbur me shume energji, se sa forca politike qe drejton vendin.


....edhe ma ka mar mendja se te energjia do e ket piken e dobet PS-ja

Prandaj edhe po i privatizon HEC-et Berisha

----------


## DYDRINAS

> ....edhe ma ka mar mendja se te energjia do e ket piken e dobet PS-ja
> 
> Prandaj edhe po i privatizon HEC-et Berisha


Eurostar si frekuentues i rregullt i forumit çfare mendon seriozisht per zgjedhjet e ardhshme?

*P.sh. çfare mendon per kete propozim te PS*?

Propozim PS, 0% TVSH për bukën, vezët, qumështin e ilaçet

Postuar më: 08/11/2011

Propozimi më i fundit i Partisë Socialiste në Parlament, për bërjen 0% të Tatimit të Vlerës së Shtuar për disa mallra bazë si buka, veza, qumështi dhe ilaçet, është kundërshtuar me forcë nga qeveria, sipas së cilës ky sistem favorizon të pasurit. Duke theksuar edhe njëherë se vendi e qytetarët gjenden në një krizë të thellë ekonomike, propozimi i PS ka qëllimin të ulë kostot e mbijetesës për familjet më të varfra dhe pensionistët. Me rritjen e çmimeve të ushqimeve dhe ilaçeve, si dhe uljen e fuqisë blerëse, këtyre shtresave të shoqërisë u duhet shpesh të zgjedhin mes ushqimit dhe kurimit. Heqja e TVSH do t'u mundësonte  këtyre familjeve, të cilat tipikisht përdorin shumicën e të ardhurave të tyre për ushqim e kurim, të mund të kenë një mbijetesë me kosto më të ulëta, pra do t’u lehtësonte barrën financiare në këtë kohë të vështirë.

http://ps.al/blog/propozim-ps-0-tvsh-per-buken-vezet-qumeshtin-e-ilacet-08-11-2011

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ne vitin 2005 Rama u paraqit para socialisteve shqiptare me teorine e "politikes se re"!

E nisi si nje politikan, duke kerkuar ndjese per humbjen e vitit 2005 dhe duke u lutur tek anetaresia e PS se ai do te jete lideri qe do ta sjelle ate ne pushtet, qe ne zgjedhjet e para parlamentare, permes nje politike te re, qe synon te jene pjese e vendimmarrjes qe nga anetari thjeshte i partise, deri ne strukturat qendrore, bile tha se do ti vendosim kutite ne qender te fshatrave kur te behen zgjedhjet e strukturave te partise etj etj.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Eurostar si frekuentues i rregullt i forumit çfare mendon seriozisht per zgjedhjet e ardhshme?


Jam frekuentues i rregullt i forumit, por jo i zgjedhjeve

Megjithate jam optimist qe populli mezi pret te shkoj ne votime per te zgjedhur ate qe do tja ver me pak dhe me embel. 

Keto cmimet na moren shpirtin Dydrinas, ja prap u ngriten. Si jan cmimet ne Kukes ? Te pyes per atje, se kur vi ne Durres dhe bej pazar, me duket sikur hy ne dyqane firmatosh.... ke par ti te blesh zarzavate ne dyqane firmatosh ? Natyrisht qe jo, ama cmimet si te Aramanit & co i kane te uruarit. Po megjithate ishin ngritur pencionet me 5% dhe mendoj qe me mire po vete kjo pune

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Jam frekuentues i rregullt i forumit, por jo i zgjedhjeve
> 
> Megjithate jam optimist qe populli mezi pret te shkoj ne votime per te zgjedhur ate qe do tja ver me pak dhe me embel. 
> 
> Keto cmimet na moren shpirtin Dydrinas, ja prap u ngriten. Si jan cmimet ne Kukes ? Te pyes per atje, se kur vi ne Durres dhe bej pazar, me duket sikur hy ne dyqane firmatosh.... ke par ti te blesh zarzavate ne dyqane firmatosh ? Natyrisht qe jo, ama cmimet si te Aramanit & co i kane te uruarit. Po megjithate ishin ngritur pencionet me 5% dhe mendoj qe me mire po vete kjo pune


Taksat ne Shqiperi jane ne nivelet me te uleta dhe çdo premtim per ulje te metejshme nuk do te ishte nje premtim politik, por do te ishte vetem nje mashtrim elektoral, pas te cilit çmimet do te mbesnin serish ne ato nivele.

Mendoj qe nuk duhet luftuar per te ulur çmimet (se ne fund te fundit ato i percakton tregu), por duhet luftuar per te rritur te ardhurat.

Si mund te rriten te ardhurat? Ketu duhet te perqendrohet vemendja e politikes!

P.sh. çfare mund te beje PS (nese vjen ne pushtet) me mire se PD, qe te rriten te ardhurat? A ka ndonje ide ne PS?

Rama ka premtuar, nese nuk gaboj, se do te hape 500 mije vende te reja pune? Si? Me çfare?

----------


## DYDRINAS

Edi Rama: *Shqiptarët po ikin se nuk kanë punë, ne do garantojmë punësimin
*

21 Dhjetor, 2011 | Postuar në: Aktualitet,Ekonomia,Kryesore | Shkruar nga: TemA

-Ngrihen 21 grupe pune që do të punojnë për programin e ri të PS-së

Partia Socialiste ka prezantuar sot pasdite në Hotel Tirana rrugën që do të ndiqet drejt realizmit të plotë të programit të saj politik.  Takimi ishte me 21 grupet e punës të ngritur tashmë nga Asambleja Kombëtare që do të merren me shpërndarjen e programit në bazë, diskutimet mbi të dhe rifreskimin e tij me propozime të reja. Socialistët duket se e kanë marrë seriozisht punën me këtë program duke e parë atë si alternativa që do ti sjellë nesër në qeverisjen e vendit. Në fjalën e tij kreu i Partisë Socialiste, Edi Rama u shpreh se ky do të jetë një program i politikës së re, pasi sipas tij sot më shumë se kurrë Shqipëria ka nevojë për një politikë të re. Rama tha se ky është programi që mund të nxjerrë vendin nga katrahura ekonomike. Sot dua tu kërkoj ndihmë të gjithë atyre që kanë diçka për të thënë për çdonjërën nga temat e programit. Unë dua të dëgjoj shqiptarët e zakonshëm dhe jo vetëm ekspertët, edhe përtej kufijve, Greqi e Itali në të gjitha trevat tona- tha Rama. Më tej kreu socialist shtoi se janë ngritur 21 grupe pune për të detajuar më tej programin. Kjo politikë ka dështuar, po falimenton Shqipërinë. Tu japim njerëzve më shumë besim. Shqipëria është një katrahurë territoriale. Zhvillim pa vizion, dhe pa projekt kombëtar po bën kërdinë në çdo fushë. Plani i Përgjithshëm Kombëtar duhet të nisë tani. Sfidën e hartimit të këtij plani ta ndajmë me njerëzit e zakonshëm, tha Rama.

Ai u fokusua tek zhvillimi territorial duke thënë se me anë të programit të PS-së, do të shërojmë plagët e rënda territoriale dhe si do ta kthejmë territorin në një hapësirë të re zhvillimi. Ai e pranoi se ky program është rruga e PS-së për në zgjedhjet e vitit 2013. Kur PS të hyjë në zgjedhje, qytetarët duhet të kenë një program të qartë. Rruga e programit tonë ka nisur me ambicie dhe do jetë një proces i gjatë e i detajuar, tha kryesocialisti.

Një pikë e rëndësishme e programit të socialistëve, sipas kreut të saj, do të jetë autonomia vendore, e cila ka qenë dhe mbetet prioritet i kësaj partie. Duke folur mbi atë çfarë përmban programi Rama tha se ai vë gishtin në plagë për korrupsionin në shëndetësi, fenomen që sipas tij është kthyer në një plagë të vërtetë për këtë sektor kaq të rëndësishëm. Shërbimi shëndetësor në vend sot është i zhytur në korrupsion. Ne do të punojmë për një sistem shëndetësor të të gjithë qytetarëve, ka theksuar Rama.

Më tej Rama foli dhe për taksën progresive  ku sqaroi se me këtë taksë do të rregullohet sistemi i shpërndarjes të të ardhurave. Sa më i pasur aq më shumë duhet të paguash dhe sa më i varfër të jesh aq më shumë duhet të ndihmosh për një ndarje sa më të pa barabartë.

Ai gjithashtu tha se i kushtohet rëndësi çështjes së pronës dhe lirisë së medias. Lideri i opozitës ka komentuar edhe të dhënat e procesit të censusit duke deklaruar se ato janë dekurajuese për shqiptarët. Të dhënat e censusit tregojnë se sa shqiptarë kanë lënë vendin nga mungesa e punës. Në programin tonë kemi bërë një premtim ambicioz për 300 mijë vende pune, tha Rama.

tema


Paskan qene 300 mije vende te reja pune, gjate mandatit te pare te imagjinuar te Rames!

Pra jo 500 mije dhe per kete gabim kerkoj ndjese!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Rama akuzon se deri me sot Shqiperia nuk ka nje Plan Kombetar Zhvillimi?

A eshte e vertete?

Premton se: "do të shërojmë plagët e rënda territoriale dhe si do ta kthejmë territorin në një hapësirë të re zhvillimi"!

Cili ishte modeli i tij i zhvillimit per aq kohe sa mbreteroi ne Tirane?

Si do te behet i mundur premtimi i tij per "një sistem shëndetësor të të gjithë qytetarëve"?

----------


## EuroStar1

> Rama akuzon se deri me sot Shqiperia nuk ka nje Plan Kombetar Zhvillimi?
> 
> A eshte e vertete?


Po se mos jam keshilltar i Rames une !

Rama e vetmja gje qe mund te ule, jane breket e veta dhe jo cmimet. Ndersa per te ngritur rrogat, eshte pak si vone per premtime nga ana e PD-se. Po behen gati 8 vjet ne pushtet dhe cmimet jan terbuar dhe rrogat , pencionet, asistencat jan nga me qesharaket ne Europe-duke i krahasuar me cmimet

Eshte per te ardhur keq kur degjon kryeministrin se si mburret per rrogat dhe ngritjen e tyre, kur nje familje te thjeshte per te kaluar muajin me ushqim dhe taksa, i duhen minimalisht 400 euro. Pa perfshire ketu ndonje 15 ditesh pushime per plazh nje here ne vit, apo ndonje darke familjare diku jashte nje here ne muaj, si e gjith bota

d.m.th

Te jet per mua, i bej thirrje te gjith popullit qe te mos shkoje ne votime. Nese do shkonin pa tjeter ( se ne vdesim per te votuar) Te votojne AK

----------


## DYDRINAS

03 Maj 2011


Rama firmos pakt me qytetarët: 300 mijë vende punë, ulje taksash

TIRANË- Kryesocialisti Rama ka zhvilluar sot një takim të vecantë në kuadër të fushatës elektorale të quajtuar Pakti qytetar, duke mbledhur në kryeqytet të gjithë kandidatët e Partisë Socialiste në rrethe. Kandidatët premtuan se cdo qytet do ndjekë rrugën e zhvillimit të nisur tashmë. Ndërsa lideri i opozitës Edi Rama deklaroi se është këtu sot pë të fimosur një pakt zhvillimi me qytetarin.

"Dua tju them se bashkë me kandidatët e koalicionit tonë sot do të nënshkruajmë një pakt qytetar të Aleanca për të Ardhmen, ky pakt thotë si më poshtë: Si kryetar i bashkisë së Tiranës Edi Rama e ndryshoi modelin e qytetit dhe ky mund të preket dhe në modelet e tjera vendore. Për qytetarët marr sot zotimin: 

PIKAT E PAKTIT 

Punësim dhe luftë papunësisë. 300 mijë vende të reja pune.

Lehtësira fiskale dhe porta fiskale për cdo biznes.

Mbështetje financiare për formimin e të rinjve dhe kreditim për hapjen e bizneseve të vogla të tyre.

Heqja e tatimeve të qeverisë mbi biznesin e vogël.

Administratë publike transparente dhe të drejta të barabarta për cdo nënpunës.

Familja, kujdes, përkrahje dhe mbrojtje.

Asnjë taksë për kategoritë në nevojë.

Të pakten përgjysmim të TVSH për ushqimet bazë dhe zero TVSH për ilace.

50% të qerasë për të pastrehët dhe kredi të buta.

Qendra sociale për pensionistët, gratë dhe fëmijët në nevojë.

Mësues të vlerësuar sipas meritës dhe të cliruar nga presioni politik.

E ardhmja ëndërr që bëhët realitet.

Ceku i bebes dhe një pemë e re për cdo fëmijë që lind.

Bursë bashkiake për cdo nxënës të shkëlqyer.

100 % rrugë të shtruara dhe pastrim në cdo rrugë. Transport publik sipas standarteve europiane.

Plan i integruar në cdo njësi dhe qark si dhe zgjidhje për cështjen e pronësisë mbi tokën.

Rama deklaroi se në 4 vite, do përmbushen të gjitha pikat e paktit të nënshkruar me qytetarin, dhe këtë nuk do ta bëjë si kryebashkiak apo si kryetar i Partisë Socialiste, por si një qytetar që beson në të ardhmen e Shqipërisë.

Unë angazhohem të përmbush secilën prej këtyre pikave brenda 4 viteve të ardhshme. Angazhimi si një qytetar i lirë që beson tek Shqipëria dhe e ardhmja e ndritur e saj,- përfundoi Rama.
 (m.a/e.m/BalkanWeb)

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Po se mos jam keshilltar i Rames une !
> 
> Rama e vetmja gje qe mund te ule, jane breket e veta dhe jo cmimet. Ndersa per te ngritur rrogat, eshte pak si vone per premtime nga ana e PD-se. Po behen gati 8 vjet ne pushtet dhe cmimet jan terbuar dhe rrogat , pencionet, asistencat jan nga me qesharaket ne Europe-duke i krahasuar me cmimet
> 
> Eshte per te ardhur keq kur degjon kryeministrin se si mburret per rrogat dhe ngritjen e tyre, kur nje familje te thjeshte per te kaluar muajin me ushqim dhe taksa, i duhen minimalisht 400 euro. Pa perfshire ketu ndonje 15 ditesh pushime per plazh nje here ne vit, apo ndonje darke familjare diku jashte nje here ne muaj, si e gjith bota
> 
> d.m.th
> 
> Te jet per mua, i bej thirrje te gjith popullit qe te mos shkoje ne votime. Nese do shkonin pa tjeter ( se ne vdesim per te votuar) Te votojne AK


Nejse une e di se nuk ke nje funksion te tille, por une te kam zgjedhur ne kete teme qe te bashkebisedojme si dy qytetare qe interesohen seriozisht per politiken dhe permes bashkebisedimit tone ne te afrojme dhe anetare te tjere qe te na bashkohen rreth tryezes virtuale.

Eshte problem shume i madh per nje vend, kur pozita shfaq shenja te lodhjes dhe konsumimit politik dhe opozita shfaq shenja te paaftesise per te afruar alternative te besueshme.

AK nuk eshte alternative! Pastaj po te jete per mua e bej pjesemarrjen ne votime te detyrueshme.

Si te duket ty bie fjala "Rilindja Kombetare" ne gojen e Rames? Romantizem apo çfare?

Ngjan shume me termat e kohes se komandantit si: Shqiperia e re, Tirana e re, rruga e rinise, rruga e partise, koha e re, epoka e jone etj etj.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Rama: Për një vit e gjysmë hapim 200 mijë vende pune


TIRANË - Në ditën ndërkombëtare të punëtoreve, kryetari i Partisë Socialiste, njëkohësisht edhe kandidati për Bashkinë e Tiranës, Edi Rama, prezantoi planin e tij për uljen e papunësisë dhe zhvillimin e kryeqytetit.


Ky projekt u prezantua pasditen e djeshme në sallën e Akademisë së Arteve. Fillimisht ka qenë kreu aktual i bashkisë më të madhe në vend i cili ka theksuar mungesën e politikeve për të luftuar papunësinë, ashtu sikundër luftohet në të vërtetë.


"Sot kemi një program zhvillimi më shumë të bazuar në një plan strategjik me komponentët e veta, urban, social dhe ekonomik. Shtatë projekte të mëdha të Tiranës europiane dhe me vazhdimin e punës së nisur krijojmë mundësi për 200 mijë vende pune.


*E dimë saktësisht se ku janë këto 200 mijë vende pune dhe si mund të realizohen ato. Duke larguar Saliun, Shqipëria do të kthehet në punë dhe do përgjysmojmë shifrën për një milion të papunësh në harkun e një mandati e gjysmë qeveri*",- premtoi Rama. Ai theksoi se projekti i tij sjell punësim, që do të thotë mirëqenie.


Kreu i PS sqaroi se do të ndërhyrjet në infrastrukturë kanë gjeneruar mbi miliardë lekë në ekonominë e qytetit dhe janë punësuar 22 mijë punonjës në vit. Sipas tij, vetëm lejet e ndërtimit kanë kontribuar në qarkullimin e 56 miliardë lekëve për paga e sigurime, të cilat kanë sjellë punësimin e mbi 32 mijë punonjësve në vit.


Për rritjen e punësimit, Rama nënvizoi se përmes projektit "Programi i zhvillimit të Lumit Tirana" do të krijohen 500 mijë vende punë, ndërsa për projektin "Qendra e re e Tiranës XXI" 16 800 vende pune dhe për "Kampusin e ri universitar" do të krijohen 3 900 vende pune.


Më pas, ekspertë të bashkisë kanë sqaruar programin, ku edhe nuk munguan kritikat ndaj kandidatit demokrat Lulzim Basha, duke e konsideruar atë si një borxhli ndaj Tiranës. "Vetë Lulëzim Basha i ka "borxh" Tiranës një milionë euro për prishjen disa vjet më parë, në kohën kur ai ishte ministër, të nyjës së Zogut të Zi, vendim ky i marrë nën përgjegjësinë personale të tij.


Këto ishin para të taksapaguesve të Tiranes, të familjeve të Tiranës, të cilat ai i shpërfilli dhe dëmtoi kështu një vepër publike, me një vendim arbitrar, absurd, që solli këtë dëm të madh",- vlerësuan ekspertët.


Nga ana tjetër, në kapitullin për zhvillimin e ekonomisë së kryeqytetit, administratori i bashkisë së Tiranës, Dritan Agolli, vlerësoi se bizneset e vogla kanë pasur dhe kanë një vëmendje të veçantë dhe falë punës së bashkisë është rritur qarkullimi i xhiros vjetore me 30 herë, gjë që ka sjellë dyfishimin e punësimit.


Përmes projektit "Punësimi dhe qarkullim" në ekonominë e qytetit, Bashkia e Tiranës vlerëson se për çdo një person të punësuar në infrastrukturën publike gjenerohen tre mundësi pulsimi për sektorin privat. 


"Nga 926 leje zhvillimi qyteti ka përfituar: 70 milionë euro taksën e infrastrukturës, që ka shkuar për rrugë, shkolla, e ujësjellës; 410 milionë euro për paga e sigurime, të punonjësve të shoqërive të ndërtimit; 32 mijë vende pune në vit; mbi 20 mijë parkime",- shpjegoi Agolli.


Sipas tij, në qytet është rritur kapaciteti tregtar dhe kapitali human, atraktiviteti për investime, imazhi dhe besueshmëria e qytetit, si edhe vlera e pronës.

http://agjencia.info/2011/05/02/rama-per-nje-vit-e-gjysme-hapim-200-mije-vende-pune/

----------


## DYDRINAS

Edi Rama gju me gju me popullin.

"Dikush më mori nga Mallakastra në telefon pardje e më tha: Dëgjo këtu komandant, ne të duam po po nuk i kërkove falje Ermelindës ne të zbuam! Kishte lexuar gazetat e oborrit që pasi e lajmëruan nja shtatë herë të thyer këmbën e Gramozit me shqelmin tim, shpikën sherrin me Ermelindën. Po kur e pyeta pse i lexon ato palo gazeta e dini si më tha? Po skemi as punë as moshë për filma me lakuriqa o komandant dhe zbavitemi ngapak me shpifjet e larove të Saliut! Po e keqja është se shpifin kaq shumë sa edhe na çorodisin nganjëherë."

http://www.edirama.al/fjalime-publike/224-per-nje-rilindje-shqiptare.html

----------


## DYDRINAS

Edi Rama ne stilin e komandantit:

"Atyre që më sulmojnë nga llogorja e pushtetit të kthyer në regjim dua tu them sot shkoqur: 

Mundoheni kot. 

Nuk do ta gjunjëzoni dot opozitën. 

Nuk do ta dobësoni dot Partinë Socialiste të Shqipërisë. 

Nuk do ta blini dot shpirtin tonë patriotik.

 Nuk do të korruptoni dot mendësinë tonë demokratike dhe shikimin tonë drejt të ardhmes. 

Nuk do të na mposhtni as me dhunën tuaj, as me paratë tuaja, as me baltën tuaj të shpifjeve e fyerjeve të përditshme. 

Ne do tju heqim nga qafa e Shqipërisë megjithë borxhet, megjithë hajdutëritë, megjithë paaftësinë tuaj epike. "

http://www.edirama.al/fjalime-publike/224-per-nje-rilindje-shqiptare.html

----------


## BlueBaron

> 03 Maj 2011
> 
> 
> Rama firmos pakt me qytetarët: 300 mijë vende punë, ulje taksash
> 
> TIRANË- Kryesocialisti Rama ka zhvilluar sot një takim të vecantë në kuadër të fushatës elektorale të quajtuar Pakti qytetar, duke mbledhur në kryeqytet të gjithë kandidatët e Partisë Socialiste në rrethe. Kandidatët premtuan se cdo qytet do ndjekë rrugën e zhvillimit të nisur tashmë. Ndërsa lideri i opozitës Edi Rama deklaroi se është këtu sot pë të fimosur një pakt zhvillimi me qytetarin.
> 
> "Dua tju them se bashkë me kandidatët e koalicionit tonë sot do të nënshkruajmë një pakt qytetar të Aleanca për të Ardhmen, ky pakt thotë si më poshtë: Si kryetar i bashkisë së Tiranës Edi Rama e ndryshoi modelin e qytetit dhe ky mund të preket dhe në modelet e tjera vendore. Për qytetarët marr sot zotimin: 
> 
> ...




Fushate elektorale model i vjeter. Nje kontrate te tille e firmosi edhe Sala ne mitingun permbylles ne sheshin Skenderbej me rastin e zgjedhjeve Qershor '01. Sala atehere kete model kontrate e kopjoi nga Berlusconi, i cili e firmosi direkt ne emisionin "Porta a Porta" te Bruno Vespes.

Nqs Rama e ka seriozisht kete lloj kontrate atehere nuk mjaftojne vetem pikat e planit, por edhe skema e zhvillimit te tyre. Mbi te gjitha mungon fatura financiare qe eshte pjesa me e rendesishme dhe delikate. 
Pra, duke para faturen financiare te ketij "plan-zhvillimi" mund te kuptohet nese plani eshte i realizueshem apo eshte genjeshtra elektorale e rradhes.

----------


## Qyfyre

Po cdo fushate elektorale njesoj behet, vetem me premtime dhe pa plane serioze se si do zbatohen ato premtime. Te flasesh me siguri se kush do fitoje eshte e kote, se shifrat ne zgjedhje jane gjithmone aty aty. Dhe me te drejte pasi zhvillimi i Shqiperise ka ecur me hapa pothuajse te pandryshuar ne cdo fushe, qe nga viti 1990 e deri tani (perjashto 1997).

E kishte 8 vjet PS, tani u be 8 vjet PD. Te shofim ca do behet ne 2013.

----------


## loneeagle

sikur votimet te ishin te ndershme as PS as PD nuk do fitonte, nese fitojne ne 2013 do fitojne sepse do bejne mashtrime & manipulime jo se e meritojne.

----------


## medaur

Pd fiton vetem po e rregulloi me Kreshnikun..po ka pak gjasa ...pasi mendoj se Lsi ka marre fund ..meqe Kreshniku do vendose ballancen...mos merren gomaret e Pd me parrulla si ne Lushnje..po te rrine urte ...mendoj edhe Sala ose me sakte  ata qe e keshillojne  kane gabuar rende me Spahiun qe ka deklaruar vete qe eshte i djathte...Rama qe po rri "asnjeanes" eshte treguar me i zgjuar .. duke mos u marre fare me AK.. veprim i paramenduar per mendimin tim pikerisht per zgjedhjet e ardhshme.

----------


## BlueBaron

> sikur votimet te ishin te ndershme as PS as PD nuk do fitonte, nese fitojne ne 2013 do fitojne sepse do bejne mashtrime & manipulime jo se e meritojne.




E ke shume gabim. Njerezit ne Shqiperi nuk votojne ne baze te programit elektoral, por me tifozllik. Vetem 1% e votuesve mund te votoje ne baze te programit.
Kete qe te shkruajta, t'a verteton shume mire postimi i Dydrinas per mallakastriotin qe e quan Ramen komandant.

----------


## medaur

haaaaaaaa mer baron po ku e kape... :uahaha:

----------

